# What kind of camera is this?



## lennon33x (Feb 28, 2014)

My mother in law is giving me this camera. It's her mother's. Can someone tell me what kind of camera it is?

Thanks


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like an old Kodak box Brownie. Should have a name on it somewhere.

Joe


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 28, 2014)

THE BROWNIE CAMERA PAGE - All About Eastman Kodak Brownie Cameras


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2014)

Kodak No.0 Brownie Camera Information | The Brownie Camera Page    ?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like there's a small metal plate attached, that should have some info. 

Says 116 which isn't made anymore (hasn't been for a long time I don't think) but I have something on how to adapt a 116 camera to take 120 film - pm me if you want the info.


----------



## 71M (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like a Kodak box camera.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 2, 2014)

I think it is a Kodak Brownie no. 3 model b


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 2, 2014)

Found a resource for 116 but not cheap in case the OP's interested.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 2, 2014)

116 is still being made? And yeah, that's definitely a Brownie, but everyone else already covered that.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 2, 2014)

Model # will be stamped into the sheet metal inside.  Think it's a 2 as it takes 116 film.  Turn and pull out the winding handle about 1/2 in then undo the clips off the little pegs, should come apart.  Model #s also stamped on the leather strap but finding an old Brownie still having one is rare.


----------

